# Can clomid cause temporary weight gain?



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

From the extra follies being made from being stimulated by the clomid. I stayed the same this week with WW even though I was good, my ovaries have been quite painful and felt v bloated at the weekend, could this cause my stay the same?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

From my own experience, Clomid can cause you to gain weight.  I gained about a stone over 6 cycles - but whether this was a direct result of the meds or the comfort eating to get over the BFN's I wasn't sure!

Hopefully, this won't be the case for you though hun as you'll get your BFP first go  

Good luck,

Nix.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Some women do find that they get lots of bloating with clomid and/or weight gain, unfortunately it's a fairly common side effect with any fertility drugs, possibly down to the increase in oestrogen.

Here's a list of common side effects (sticky thread towards top of this board)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Peppermint tea is good for easing bloatedness.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Thinking back I think it could have been the increaed hunger and resulting few snacks that caused the stay the same   . Will be extra good this week


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I was 8st 8lb when I got married in August 2009.

Last weighed in [yesterday] at 10st 7lb.

My eating habits haven't really changed, except that I now eat more fruit and cereals, so I would have to conclude that my weight gain is all thanks to the lovely Clomid 

Some lucky women barely gain a pound though!


----------

